# DvD Laufwerk geht automatisch auf und zu!



## Anupius (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Habe ein proplem mit meinen DvD Brenner!
Seitdem ich mein vista neuinstaliert habe, geht mein laufwerk immer automatich auf und zu!
Auch wenn ich eine dvd/cd einlege ist das so!
Habe das Ide kabel auch schon gewegselt und es hatt sich nicht geändert!

Mein sys ist:

DvD Brenner: Lg HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42L
Mainbord:     Gigabyte X48-DS5!
Prozesor:      E6750!
Grafikkarte:   HD 3780!
Soundkarte:  X-Fi Xtreme Musik!

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!

MfG Anupius!


----------



## AMDSempron (13. Juni 2008)

Hast du mal geprüft, ob es für deinen Brenner eine neue Firmware gibt? Wenn nein, dann flash einfach ne neue drüber, das half auch bei meinem Brenner dier reihenweise DVDs gefressen hat bis ich ihm ne neue Firmware gegeben habe, seitdem läuft alles einwandfrei. Die Informationen bekommst du auf der Herstellerseite, und pass bitte auf die korrekte Firmware zu nehmen, sons is das LW Schrott


----------



## lordofthe1337 (13. Juni 2008)

es gibt da einen virus der diese symptome verursacht.
scann mal dein sys.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. Juni 2008)

Hatte mal ein Samsung DVD Laufwerk das die Gliechen Symptome hatte und ich habs aus getauscht da mir das zu Blöd war.


----------



## Anupius (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Danke erstmal für eure Antworten!

Nun habe ich mal alles gemacht was ihr gesagt habt und das ergebniss ist:
Virenprogramm durchlaufen lassen: kein virus oder sowas!
Firmwareupdate gemacht: ist immer noch das selbe wie vorher hatt leider nicht geholfen!

Aber was ich sehr seltsam finde ist das wenn ich das laufwerk imm Geräte Manager Deaktivire und dann neustarte und es dann wieder Aktiviere dann ist alles normal es geht nicht automatisch auf und zu, aber wenn ich neustarte ohne es vorher zu Deaktiviren dann geht es wieder los!

MfG Anupius!


----------



## Jason22 (22. April 2009)

lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> es gibt da einen virus der diese symptome verursacht.
> scann mal dein sys.



Es gibt auch ein Scherzprog. das das macht. Wird manchmal nicht von Virenscannern erkannt...


----------



## gucklemuck (25. April 2009)

Ich hatte auch schon bei meinem Samsung DVD-Brenner das Problem.
Problemlösung bei mir war eine Änderung im Bios. Von wegen Raid-Einstellungen.
Deaktiviere, wenn möglich, alle Raid-Optionen in deinem Bios. Und probiere es mal aus.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...d-rom-schublade-schliesst-selbststaendig.html


----------

